# LED daytime running lights



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I had a quick question about the LED daytime running lights on the 2015 Murano. Do the lights brighten significantly when the car is actually turned on? 

The reason I ask this is because I stopped by the dealer over the weekend and found a car that was open. So I turned on the lights to check them out but I could hardly see the design of the LED daytime running lights (the headlights themselves I could see just fine). Perhaps it was sun glare, but I don't believe so. Do the LED's brighten up quite a bit when the vehicle is actually on (perhaps to conserve battery when it is off)? 

Thank you


----------



## Tr0gd0r (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,
I have a 2014 Rogue with the same light system. When the lights are turned on the they dim, but when the car is running with the lights turned off then the are quite brighter. At least for my Canadian version, due to the daytime running light requirement for all Canadian cars. I hope this helps.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

I observe the same on my '14 Rogue. Even though the LEDs don't consume much power anyways, the alternator isn't feeding as much power back into the battery, so the lights don't run under the same voltage than if the car was running.


----------

